# nice... but too much money, cheaper suggestions?



## martygreene (Mar 24, 2005)

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....ROD_ID=1145138

I really like that... but it's still a bit more that I'd like to pay for a shirt.

Any ideas on cheaper versions?


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 24, 2005)

maybe gap or old navy has something like that?


----------



## martygreene (Mar 25, 2005)

I've looked around, and haven't found anything similar. It's the neckline that I really like.


----------



## charms23 (Mar 25, 2005)

If it's the neckline that you're really looking for, I think you will have a pretty hard time finding a similar shirt since the design is unique...

However, I found the same shirt at a different website. It's just a teeny tiny bit cheaper.

http://www.okto.com/mall1/product_in...cts_id=1115129


----------



## martygreene (Mar 25, 2005)

what did you use as your search string to find that? Alas, that one is too small for me... drat.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2005)

OK, so I took a look at the link last night and it began a 3 hour tour of overstock, nordies, and neiman marcus.  
I would suggest Gap and if you have an outlet near you that may be a great resource.


----------



## martygreene (Mar 25, 2005)

heh, jessica, I've been doing the same thing.

I've checked GAP online, and nothing they have has that neckline... is the stock in stores much differant from online? I don't have any outlet stores near me, just normal retail shoppes.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 25, 2005)

No, the online store is the most comprehensive collection of current GAP items.  There are only a handful of GAP stores that carry all of the online items, I think that they call them GAP-Premium stores???
Hmmmm, banana republic? I dunno know....


----------



## martygreene (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't know either.

I'd try and convince a relative to get it for me as an early birthday gift (my birthday isn't far off either), but I highly doubt it'll happen.

poo.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 12, 2005)

well darn. I thought I could save up for this, thinking "I can save up fifty some dollars" hah! they've jacked it up to almost seventy now!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 12, 2005)

wow, I love the neckline!! I am sorry i can not find any similar styles for cheaper. Maybe it will become popular and Forever 21 may carry it??? It is very lovely, though.


----------



## Neophyte (May 24, 2005)

That shirt is super pretty! I'd totally pay for that... Mexx has some nice shirts similar to that. But, it would be around the same price.


----------



## showdoll (May 29, 2005)

The cheapest way to get that shirt is to sew it; I made a similar one two weeks ago, 'cept mine is red


----------



## martygreene (May 30, 2005)

I ended up buying it. It is sometimes cheaper to sew your own, and I do make a lot of things myself being a costume designer and all, but the fabric and workmanship on this made it worth it- not to mention that I called overstock and complained that they'd raised the price on it, and so they gave me the origional price that I'd seen!


----------

